# there could be a support group near your area



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

I found this organization called Recovery Inc. which has support groups for all kinds of mental disorders including anxiety and personal disorders. I am planing on going to one of the support groups close to my house :hide . I will give you the hyperlink so you can check it out for your selfs if you'r interested.

http://www.recovery-inc.com/


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been to A few of the Recovery Inc group meetings in Folsom and also Sacramento .Each group was A little different,so try it out you might
find A good group.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I've gone to a couple of Recovery Inc. meetings and didn't find them at all helpful for social anxiety. There was no mention of changing negative thinking or challenging avoidance behavior which are necessary components of a successful social anxiety program.


----------

